# Handle material suppliers



## Geo87 (Feb 3, 2014)

Hey all, 

So I've got some nice wood organised, drying out as previously advised  
Next step is uhh everything else. 
Where do you guys buy your spacers, mosaic pins , rivets etc from? 

I'm in Australia so any AU suppliers would be a bonus but if postage is unavoidable that's okay!


----------



## mkriggen (Feb 3, 2014)

Try these guys:

Jantz http://www.knifemaking.com/

K&G http://www.knifeandgun.com/

USA Knife Making Supplies http://www.usaknifemaker.com/

North Coast Knives http://www.northcoastknives.com/

I don't know any suppliers in AU, sorry.

Be well,
Mikey


----------



## Nmko (Feb 4, 2014)

There's pretty much nil in OZ in terms of good spacers and pins etc. I use Jantz, they have a great selection at decent prices. Shipping isn't as bad as you would think.
Haven't tried any of the others, there are a few ebay sellers with overpriced limited stock however I've picked up some cheap pins, kydex ($2-$3 a sheet of 12x12), and fiber spacers occasionally...

Theres also Masecraft for more exotic items
http://www.masecraftsupply.com/servlet/StoreFront

Are you after anything in particular? I might have some bits and pieces you can have...


----------



## Geo87 (Feb 6, 2014)

Thanks guys, great sites . Unbelievable the stuff you can buy lol. Fossilised walrus ivory... Is that even legal? 

Nmko: I will probably buy the 7 pack of spacers a few rivets and a few mosaic pins, perhaps some horn for furrels. If you had some stuff laying around that you didn't want I'm sure I could find a use for it... But I'll probably get carried away ordering from Jantz anyway. 
End up with more handles than knives  Can't say my vegetarian wife would be happy about giraffe bone either


----------

